# How do I remove a vehicle from my profile?



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

So when I was trying to get Uber setup and going initially, I somehow added my vehicle 3 times. Now I have the same vehicle listed 3 times, and the app won't let me choose the one instance that has all the paperwork approved to drive with.

Anything I can do to remove the other instances through the website before I call support? I can't seem to find a "remove vehicle" button anywhere.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

2kwik4u said:


> So when I was trying to get Uber setup and going initially, I somehow added my vehicle 3 times. Now I have the same vehicle listed 3 times, and the app won't let me choose the one instance that has all the paperwork approved to drive with.
> 
> Anything I can do to remove the other instances through the website before I call support? I can't seem to find a "remove vehicle" button anywhere.


You can try via the website and not the app, but it may not work

This has happened to me twice before

To my surprise it only took one message to support. They said it would take 48 hours to reflect and it did


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

You'll usually need to have at least 1 vehicle that is active to remove others. otherwise, try a GLH.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

When I bought my new used vehicle, I couldn’t change the car through the app. I had to go to the hub.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

I think his vehicle is active and approved already, in my case I kept pressing submit because what I uploaded or agreed to didn’t show up right away, it then caused 3 of the same cars to show up as vehicles


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I think his vehicle is active and approved already, in my case I kept pressing submit because what I uploaded or agreed to didn't show up right away, it then caused 3 of the same cars to show up as vehicles


But are you able to select the one you added as the primary car? I couldn't.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> But are you able to select the one you added as the primary car? I couldn't.


I actually don't remember if there was a selection for primary

I forget what it actually was that wouldn't reflect. And I kept going back and pressing submit. 3 times I did it, then went to the vehicles section and my car was listed 3 times


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

OK, quick responses here.

I reached out to support after some more googling. 

My truck was in there 3 times. 2 of them had never been active, or had documents uploaded for them. The 3rd was working last week. That 3rd vehicle was DEACTIVATED due to needing an inspection.

Uber support has removed the two duplicates, and we're now working through getting the 3rd ( the only at this point) reactivated. Currently I can't go online despite having all documents uploaded and approved......The saga continues


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

OK, appears Uber Support was able to flip some switches, or make some changes.

They got the 2 "duplicate" vehicles removed for me pretty easy and quickly.

Getting my vehicle reactivated took another 5 emails. Had to send in screenshots of what the app was doing, and list what version app/OS/Hardware I was running. Nothing difficult really, just a little back and forth.

Tested quickly at my day job desk, and it appears to be working now. Maybe I can make some "holiday weekend cash" now?!?!?!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Call support. I had to do this.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Greenlight hub. Why work harder when they are on salary?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

2kwik4u said:


> So when I was trying to get Uber setup and going initially, I somehow added my vehicle 3 times. Now I have the same vehicle listed 3 times, and the app won't let me choose the one instance that has all the paperwork approved to drive with.
> 
> Anything I can do to remove the other instances through the website before I call support? I can't seem to find a "remove vehicle" button anywhere.


Tell them you had an accident


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Invisible said:


> When I bought my new used vehicle, I couldn't change the car through the app. I had to go to the hub.


I was able to add my new car through the app, but I could never figure out how to remove the old car that I sold. It still lists both of them, and it usually asks me to select which vehicle I am using when I go online.


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

I had a car on there that I sold. I had to call them to remove it.


----------

